# Pride FC T-Shirt



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get one of these from?, the UFC UK store doesn't have them in and I dont fancy getting hammered by overseas shipping although I would quite like one! :thumb


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been looking for them for ages. I really would like to get my hands on some of the posters as well but they cost a fair bit as well.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Bit dodgy wearing a shirt with Pride on it round my way, Brighton has a very different take on Pride to us! LOL


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup thatis the prob with the word pride. ..... Sweety.


----------

